# Two units on property using one electrical meter



## WRT54G (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a property that has two units on the same electric meter. Each unit already have there main electrical panel but share one electric meter. How would I add a second meter, so that each unit pays for their own electricity. 

Need to do because the tenants in one unit leave all their lights on all night sometimes all day. When the bill comes its very high but has to be split in half 

The electrical meter is outside and there is plenty of room to add another box there.
.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

the electric company should be able to do that for the price of a phone call.... and possibly any other fees they can think of..... i should add, anything beyond the meter is YOUR responsibility, so be sure to check all codes and do it right (PERMITS, inspections) if you do it yourself, or hire out. i'm sure it'll need another main as well?

DM


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Unless you are paying for all the electric this is not a proper installation. There is no way there can be a fair distribution without seperate meters. Your main entrance cable would need to be split into two meter boxes then each of those feeding their own main breaker panel. Considering these are rental properties this should most likely be done by a licensed electrician.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

To changeover from single to multi meter that will have to be done by electrician and also many POCO is pretty picky with type of metering device to use.

And I really suggest get ahold of electrician to do this for safety issue and also there may be a code realted issue it may have to cover or addressed as well.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

And also for liabilty get a licensed and insured electrician and don't be afraid to ask to see their papers!

Gary


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I think it is illegal to split one electric bill and charge each tenant. At least to the effect that if one tenant made a snap judgment about his share and refused to pay more, then you may not evict. Now you can adjust the rent to reflect landlord paid electricity.

But some states may allow private metering after a single meter recorded power to the entire building. I have seen private metering done with water service.

Be aware of code issues regarding do-it-yourself. Some cities require a licensed electrician for multi-unit buildings. Some cities require a licensed electrician for non-owner-occupied buildings.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

AllanJ said:


> Be aware of code issues regarding do-it-yourself. Some cities require a licensed electrician for multi-unit buildings. Some cities require a licensed electrician for non-owner-occupied buildings.


And some (if not many) only allow for a homeowner to handle electrical work on his own personal residence.


----------

